# Help with a concealed hinge & hidden door



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello all,

I am in the middle of my kitchen project. For the peninsula I have 3 panels on the back side wrapped with molding:










I want to have the far right panel be a door to access the space on that end of the cabinet. Problem is, because of the low profile of the molding, the hinge bore needs to be further back as to not blow out the front, in this case about 3/4".










This causes the edge of the door to hit the cabinet when opening:










I went with the Blum 18mm mounting plate and at the store this seemed to allow enough clearance but not quite, even with the hinge adjusted for a 3/16" space between the door and the cabinet.

Hellllpppppp!!!!! Looking for any suggestions? Does anyone know of a special hinge that will accommodate such a backset on the door? Blum doesn't seem to have one.

Worst case scenario I will just fasten the panel to the cabinet as the other 2 are and sacrifice the space, but I'd like to explore all possibilities first.

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There may be a hinge that will allow the clearance for that much setback, but I'm not aware of any. The different thicknesses of the mounting plates doesn't change the cranking angle of the hinge. IOW, that much setback of the hinge allows the edge of the door to hit the cabinet.

You might try a thick door hinge, which may have more of an outward movement before rotating. I'm not saying it will work, it's just a suggestion.

At this stage, you could use regular leaf hinges (butt hinges), with a narrow leaf, and surface mount them with the barrel edge flush with the edge of the door. Or a piano hinge. At least there will be minimum showing from the side.


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

> you could use regular leaf hinges (butt hinges), with a narrow leaf, and surface mount them with the barrel edge flush with the edge of the door. Or a piano hinge. At least there will be minimum showing from the side.


This is what I was thinking I would end up doing. Because these hinges aren't self closing, I would also have to use a magnet catch or similar, but nothing too strong because there isn't going to be a pull on the door so it needs to be opened by grabbing on to the edge.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

can you 'back-cut' the hinge side of the door to provide the room???


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Good news! I was looking around the local woodworking store and when I was about to give up I found this:

http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product.php?p_ref=27693

Worked like a charm, self closing and exactly what I needed. I had to plug the bore from the cup hinge but that was no big deal at all.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RichO said:


> Good news! I was looking around the local woodworking store and when I was about to give up I found this:
> 
> http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product.php?p_ref=27693
> 
> ...



From the looks in this picture, it almost looks like that lid type hinge. I don't know of any Blum hinges that are brown. From the pictures it wasn't obvious what you had provided for the hinge mounting plate. IOW, was there a side member flush to the face frame, or did the face frame protrude necessitating a face frame mounting plate.

In any case, the hardware you suggested may have a very strong closing feature which may prevent easy opening of a door with no pull or handle.


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

The hinge in the picture might look brown from the reflection of the wood but it's a standard silver Blum hinge mounted to the 652302 plate seen here:

http://www.hardwaresource.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=430

I did have to mount a side member to the "frame" around the door to accept this mounting plate because it is made for a frameless cabinet. Nonetheless, that side member was needed for the hinge I ended up using.

The closing isn't too strong on it and I can easily open the door by grabbing on to the lip. I also installed a Blumotion stand alone soft close so the door closes nice and slow.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Solving the problem is the name of the game. BTDT. That's a PITA to find out that an alternative is necessary. Good thing you did. BTW, the cabinet is very good looking...nice work. Post a picture when it's finished.


----------

